# je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?



## baten (13. Januar 2015)

*je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Hey there!

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues System zusammen zu schustern.
Bin jetzt leider schon eine Weile aus der ganzen Materie raus 

Also meine Frage:
Ist es sinnig sich mehrere SSD's zu holen?
Eine dann nur für Windows (und halt Treiber und sowas)
Die andere nur für Spiele.
Dazu dann eine konventionelle für Bilder, Musi, etc.

Oder ist es besser sich eine große zu holen und die dann zu partitionieren?
Der einzige Nachteil wäre dann ja nur, dass wenn, dann alles weg ist...

uawg  th im Voraus


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Letzteres und wenn Du regelmäßig Backups machst, was Du als gut informierter Nerd natürlich machst, ist auch nicht alles weg im Falle eines Ausfalls... . Die Crucial M550 mit 512 GB bietet sich wegen des Ausverkaufs momentan an.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

partitionieren auf ssds sind nicht gut.


würde es so machen 128/256gb für System wie win7/8.1 inkl Treiber, und Programme, je nach dem vielleicht noch par spiele. dazu noch eine 1TB 2,5 sata platte für dies und das.

so hab ich es am laufen, eher 128GB ssd und 1TB für spiele etc, auf ssd ist ist das BS inkl Treiber und Programme, alles andere landet auf die HDD, und es läuft super.


----------



## nur (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Ich hab's so bei mir u würd es z.Z. immer wieder so machen..
Eine SSD für OS, Apps u Treiberkram..
Ein Raid5 (externes Gehäuse) für Games u Mediensammlung von SSD-Apps..
Ein NAS Raid1 für Backup der kompletten SSD u wichtiges vom RAID5-Gehäuse, Mediensammlung u Diverses..


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Aufteilen von Festplatten mag Vorteile in punkto Datensicherheit bieten, mich nervt aber immer der verteilte freie Platz, wenn man doch mal etwas größeres kopieren möchte.
Wichtige persönliche Dinge sollte man ohnehin irgendwo anders sicher ablegen.

Ich würde eine 256er SSD nehmen fürs BS und alle Lieblingsspiele und den Rest auf eine möglichst leise HDD packen. Die ist dann hoffentlich die meiste Zeit aus und nervt nicht.


----------



## Redsupp (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Aufteilen von Festplatten mag Vorteile in punkto Datensicherheit bieten, mich nervt aber immer der verteilte freie Platz, wenn man doch mal etwas größeres kopieren möchte.
> Wichtige persönliche Dinge sollte man ohnehin irgendwo anders sicher ablegen.
> 
> Ich würde eine 256er SSD nehmen fürs BS und alle Lieblingsspiele und den Rest auf eine möglichst leise HDD packen. Die ist dann hoffentlich die meiste Zeit aus und nervt nicht.



Aber zweimal eine SSD mit 128 GB würde auch gehen oder?
Ich hab nämlich eine Crucial, auf die Pack ich Windoof & evtl Spiele
Und noch eine Sandisk auf die dann noch mehr Spiele bis sie voll ist

Und dazu noch ne 1TB Festplatte


----------



## Adoenis (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Wenn du schon eine hast dann kannst du die natürlich weiterverwenden, aber ansonsten würde ich im moment ab 256 neu kaufen, gibts aber 90 € und ne 128 liegt bei 60  € da macht das natürlich mehr Sinn die größere zu nehmen. Ansonsten kannst du die ja auch immer noch nachrüsten und erstmal mit der kleineren Leben.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Noch eine 128er zu kaufen macht aus Preis-/Leistungssicht und aus technischer Sicht keinen Sinn mehr.

Das Preis-/GB-Verhältnis und die besseren technischen Daten sprechen eher für SSDs >/= 256GB.

Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Geschwindigkeit Lesen: ab 500MB/s, Geschwindigkeit Schreiben: ab 150MB/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redsupp (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Ich habe bereits zwei SSD's zuhause. Eine im Laptop eingebaut und die andere als Ext. Festplatte fürs Laptop. Die beiden würde ich dann für meinen neuen Gaming PC nutzen. Sprich beide vorhanden.

Was für ein Kabel brauch ich dann dazu?


----------



## Adoenis (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Achso, ja klar kannst du beide verwenden  Solang du genug Platz  im Gehäuse hast, ist das kein Problem. Brauchst du nur jeweils Sata- und Stromkabel.


----------



## Redsupp (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*



Adoenis schrieb:


> Achso, ja klar kannst du beide verwenden  Solang du genug Platz  im Gehäuse hast, ist das kein Problem. Brauchst du nur jeweils Sata- und Stromkabel.




Welche Kabel genau? kenn mich leider null,null aus  gibts da vll welche von Hama?


----------



## Adoenis (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Zum Thema Strom musst du nach schauen ob dein Netzteil genug über hat, wenn du dir aber ein neues System zusammenstellst sollten genug dabei sein. Gibts in jedem PC-Fachgeschäft nur darauf achten das die 6Gb/s unterstützen dann sind die auf jeden Fall nicht limitierend. 

z.B. diese hier SATA 6 Gb/s Anschlusskabel mit Metallclip, 0,30m, gelb, Good Connections | eBay


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Den PC kannst Du Dir dann hier zusammenstellen lassen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95


----------



## Adoenis (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Oder planst du nur eine Art Resteverwertung? Dann wäre natürlich gut zu wissen, was du genau vor hast.


----------



## Redsupp (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220916f5e1b7d255fa65e12a1696fd7c2e2b3095b1fee

Das ist meine Konfi, denke mal das Netzteil müsste reichen? Was fürn Stromkabel brauch ich dann da?


----------



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Stromkabel sind beim Netzteil dabei.  Sata-Kabel:     StarTech SATA-Kabel, 0.3m (SATA12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redsupp (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Das würde auch gehn oder? hama.de | 00054574 Hama SATA-III-Datenkabel, intern, 0,45 m | Der ZubehÃ¶rspezialist!


----------



## Adoenis (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Ja das Netzteil sollte reichen, aber ich bin mir unsicher ob der Prozessor in der Preisklasse perfekt ist. Ich glaube das man da eher zum xeon 1231 rät, aber lass dir die Konfig am besten in der Komplettzusammenstellung nochmal abnehmen.

EDIT: Das Hamakabel ist überteuert, da reicht ein ganz ganz einfaches.


----------



## Redsupp (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Hab ich mir hier komplett zusammensetzen  lassen und auch absegnen lassen die konfi, die passt. mein i5 ist nur geringfügig schlechter, das einzige was fehlt sin die virtuellen 4 kerne aber die bringen eh nur bei den wenigstens spielen etwas.

Okay aber unabhängig vom preis wärs das richtige?


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Bei dem Mindfactory-Preis würde ich die CPU eher woanders kaufen und gleich den Xeon nehmen: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für 14€ mehr bekommst Du bei der HDD die doppelte Kapazität: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sofern es vom Budget her möglich ist, lohnt es sich für ein gescheites Gehäuse mehr Geld auszugeben: Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Fractal Design Define R5 Titanium mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-TI-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redsupp (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Das budget war max 1000€ und die preise waren gestern noch 100€ weniger. Die Cpu und GraKa sind um jeweils ca 50€ gestiegen, wird morgen wieder anders aussehen.

soviel speicherplatz brauch ich gar nicht


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

So, jetzt bist Du wieder im Budget, 106,36€ über Geizhals:

Budgetversion Haswell Xeon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE)
1 x ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW)
1 x Cooler Master G550M  550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1)


----------



## Redsupp (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Ist die GraKa jetzt besser oder schlechter als die ich zuerst hatte?
Wie gesagt, gestern war meine Konfi noch um 100€ günstiger.  Hab darüber schon nen 10 Seiten langen Thread und wollte die Konfi eig so lassen  Danke dir aber!

i5 lag bei 188€ und die GraKa zw 273-279€ und der Monitor bei 200€. Sprich Mehrpreis von heut auf morgen bei 120€. Dann bin ich auch wieder bei 1050€.  Da ich ohnehin nicht übers Internet bestellen werde sind die Preisschwankungen für mich nicht so entscheidend. notfalls wart ich ein zwei tage.  Das System das ich hatte war ja top und steht  dem vorschlag von dir auch in nichts nach imo?


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Ist ja kein Problem.

Zum Monitor, für ~80€ mehr gibt es schon einen3-D tauglichen 120/144Hz Monitor, in meinen Augen ist das eine gute Investition: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## baten (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Also hier herrscht ja geballte Uneinigkeit 
Ich kaufe mir jetzt eine 500gb crucial und dazu 2TB Datenfriedhof. Ich glaube das ist irgendwie ein bisschen Religionssache. 
Sollte mir was fehlen kommt halt noch eine SSD dazu, erst einmal schauen.
Danke trotzdem^^


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: je 1 SSD für Windows und Spiele?*

Das es auf einmal teurer ist liegt daran, dass die Website nach einer gewissen Zeit die Preise (von Geizhals (ist ja günster, wenn man darüber einsteigt)) wieder auf ihre eigenen Preise stellt.
So ist es bei mir auch mit Hardwareversand.
Du musst dir also die Teile am Tag der Bestellung nochmal zusammen legen.


----------

